# filling nail holes on stained trim



## bay area contractor (Sep 19, 2009)

Just finished staining and lacquering window trim and doors. 
Filling nail holes. First I stained all the work followed by two coats of sanding sealer, then obviously sanded all the work.
I tinted my putty(crawfords) to match and added a little corn starch so the putty wasn't so wet. Spent a lot of time using 5-6 colors to hide the holes. Waited a couple of days before I applied the finish coat of lacquer. The putty was flush to the surface, but shrank a little after I applied the lacquer.

Hate to use a wood filler before I stain, no control over how the filler will stain, and don't really want to tone unless absolutely necessary. Hate to fill holes after the finish with colored putty and leave it unprotected.

I want a product that will not shrink after I apply lacquer, and is tintable. What should I do, or use.


----------



## Macsimus (Jun 24, 2008)

I just use the pre-mixed minwax color puttys. You can usually get a good match to the stain from their stock colors, sometimes you have to mix a couple together. Minwax recommends filling after the final coat of poly, the putty probably needs a couple weeks (maybe months?) to fully dry. Poly on top of wet putty could compromise the poly and/or the putty. It will look great even without the poly over the holes, with a decent color match you won't even notice the holes. You have to make sure the poly is fully dry before filling because you have to wipe the oily smudge around the hole off with a clean cloth.


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

Filling holes after all poly used to bug me but i finally got used to the idea. the problem with filling before final coating is, even when you think you've wiped the excess around the hole away, it can still leave a halo around the hole when everything is said and done.


----------



## Precision (Nov 3, 2009)

I think I know what is happening with your puddy shrinkage. I also use crawfords painters puddy and tint it to match using Tints All colors. To much moisture in your puddy would cause that shrikage upon applying your finish. The color tinting adds a lot of liquid to the puddy. I use alot of whiting to dry mine up, however, I also use my puddy knife to blend in some each time I add color to help as I go. Its deffinatey the best way to match stain vrs the premade colors (and more cost effective) I ran into that cats eye problem when I first started mixing my puddy that way. I've never used corn starch...but it takes more whiting than I would of expected. The puddy should not be sticky anywhere through the ball...but to much will cause the puddy to dry to quickly and crack...just gotta play with it to find your consistancy. Havent had a single problem since. And that's been quite some time now. Hope it helps.


----------



## bay area contractor (Sep 19, 2009)

Years ago I used whiting in my putty, but can't find it anymore so that's why I use cornstarch. Next job, maybe I'll use a little more. Tinting your own putty is the only way to go. /thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a suppler here that still sells it by the LB. If you want I can pick you up some and ship it to you. Pm me if you want some.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

the way i do it, and with desirable, "passable" results is to fill the holes after you apply your sealer, try to keep your fingers clean by wiping on a rag, THEN proceed to sand the sealer, followed by laquer.
never heard of using cornstarch, but if that works for you, good, i use whiting powder, and i add enough of the whiting powder to the putty almost until it is crumbly, but i press and knead it into the putty so its well mixed.
I find that left over "smears" is from messy fingers and a combination of not enough whiting powder. Every painter does things differently, so whatever works for you go for it.( sorry i didnt mean to repeat others in the use of whiting putty, becuase i hadnt read the others response to ypur thread)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

In a pinch I have used everything from whitting, corn starch to dry joint compound you mix type. Didn't like the corn joint was ok.


----------

